# Long Legs Short Torso



## titani (Oct 6, 2013)

I am 5'11", with 34" inseam. The bike salesman said I have long legs short torso. The Roubaix 54 too small. The Roubaix 56 too large. What is the solution?


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

Dang dude, you got some legs for sure. Try finding some bike frames that offer a 55cm to see if you like it? Also, depending on the geometry of a bike I can get a 56cm to work somewhat and I am 5'9" with a 30.5" inseam (I do ride 54's for the bikes I do have)). But you gotta search around and study the specs. 

Have you not tried a fitting to see if either frame with work with a different stem and seatpost to get the right position for your arms/torso?


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

titani said:


> I am 5'11", with 34" inseam. The bike salesman said I have long legs short torso. The Roubaix 54 too small. The Roubaix 56 too large. What is the solution?


Are you fixed on a Roubaix? If not look around for rides with a Top Tube with a measurement that works for you (most likely 55). I'd recommend doing the Competitive Cyclist Fit online. You may want to look at a Trek Domane or Cervelo R3. You can also make some adjustments with stem length and possibly stretch out over time.
I'm 6' with a 35.23" crotch to floor (89.5), ride I like top tubes 55-56 range.


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

Also, have you test ridden both sized bikes yet? How did they both feel? I have test ridden bikes that were too big and too small before and you will definitely know it is very skittish or uncomfortable. If it feels pretty good (but not perfect) then you can get the settings dialed in with a fit (or tinker with it yourself until you find the sweet spot). 

The salesman recommends based only on the info you are giving him and his previous experience. If he is a good salesman then he will probe (ask the proper questions based on you previous experience or preferences) further and be able to find you something that does fit.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

IMO, 34" seams average for your height. I'm average proportions 5'9" and have a 34" bike inseam. Pants inseam is 31. 5'6" wife has a 32" bike inseam. Bike inseam is measured from the floor hard up against the pubic arch and is typically 2-4" greater than pants inseam.


----------



## ifcjti (Jun 14, 2004)

titani said:


> I am 5'11", with 34" inseam. The bike salesman said I have long legs short torso. The Roubaix 54 too small. The Roubaix 56 too large. What is the solution?


I have your same build, 5'11" with a 34" inseam. I went through the same issues and tried many stock frames over the years but couldn't find the right size. I now own two custom compact sized frames each with a 55cm top tube and a virtual 58cm seat tube. I found custom was the only way to get a properly fit bike. No since I went through my search there have been many new frames and changes in geometry so there may be a manufacturer out there that makes a frame to fit you properly without going custom, good luck!


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm also 5'11 with a 34 inseam. 

I've had no issues with bike setups, just a shorter stem.

I ride a 54cm propel sl and previous tcr sl with a 80mm stem. A 56cm domane with a 90mm stem, could have gone 100 but I bought a integrated setup that I ended up using.

No issues with fit.


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 27, 2009)

You might ask the salesperson what makes the 54 too small and the 56 too large. The answer would help you make a decision about either getting one or the other if you are set on the Roubaix, or looking at another frameset that better matches your stature. For a person with longish legs, I think the challenge is getting the right top tube length without too much drop. Your flexibility is a significant factor, ask how much that factored into his conclusion beacause you can change that. 

Like mikerp, I am 6'0" with a 35" inseam and I have a 56 R5. For me, the geometry really fits me well.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

titani said:


> I am 5'11", with 34" inseam. The bike salesman said I have long legs short torso. The Roubaix 54 too small. The Roubaix 56 too large. What is the solution?


One or the other is going to fit with the right seatpost, setback, stem and spacers.

I'm 5'-10" with 34" inseam. I own a 56, a 57, and a 58. However, each bike has an effective top tube length (C-C) of 565 mm. What I end up with, though, is huge amounts of seatpost showing and 30-40mm of spacers under the stem.

My 56 is a compact frame. I had to get an MTB seatpost (410 mm) with setback to get my saddle/pedal relationship right. My other two bikes have level top tubes, where the rule of thumb is to have a fistful of seatpost showing, I have nearly two.

Then, since my behind is so far up in the air, I need a Fredly amount of spacers under the stem, even with an 11 cm saddle-to-bar drop. Yes, I have a TdF-worthy 11 cm saddle to bar drop, and still have 30 mm of spacers under the stem on two of the bikes, 40 mm on the third. That's with a 110 mm 6° stem, BTW.

So my bikes look really weird, but it's the setup that works for me and has been confirmed by two different fitters.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Leggy people just need the handlebars to come up high enough for the top tube length they need. That used to be a problem in the old days, but now many bikes have head tubes that are the length of several sizes up. The 54 Roubaix has a TT only 15mm shorter than the 56, and a super tall 165mm head tube.

Not sure why one of those two sizes wouldn't work for you. It would be good if you could say what was too big or small about them.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

loxx0050 said:


> Dang dude, you got some legs for sure.


Not sure why you say that. I am 6' with a 34.5" inseam. I have had great fits on stock frames from several different manufacturers. I had a custom built once and after all the measuring and talking, the frame came out exactly the same as the stock bike it was replacing.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

titani said:


> I am 5'11", with 34" inseam. The bike salesman said I have long legs short torso. The Roubaix 54 too small. The Roubaix 56 too large. What is the solution?


You seem to have an average inseam for your height, nothing too weird. Just keep trying bikes and you will find a fit...


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

titani said:


> I am 5'11", with 34" inseam. The bike salesman said I have long legs short torso. The Roubaix 54 too small. The Roubaix 56 too large. What is the solution?


Focus Ergoride: 538 ETT; 165mm headtube
Assuming your in the U.S., you can forget about the Merida Ride Carbon: 540/170


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

Kerry Irons said:


> Not sure why you say that. I am 6' with a 34.5" inseam. I have had great fits on stock frames from several different manufacturers. I had a custom built once and after all the measuring and talking, the frame came out exactly the same as the stock bike it was replacing.


I may have measured my inseam incorrectly trying to do it myself, but if a guy who is 1.5-1.75" taller than me and has a 3.5" longer inseam....then yeah, I would consider them to have long legs (relatively speaking). Then there are guys stating their inseam length is around that same 3.5" longer than me around the same height as me. I do not consider myself to have short legs for my torso but just right or average. I have some acquaintances that has some short legs for their torso length and know I don't look like that. But, I don't go around asking every guy I know what their exact height to torso ratios are or something.

I am more inclined to believe now that when I last tried to measure my inseam I was way off. I do wear 32" length pants currently and they are a little short but 34's are too long (for dress pants and khaki's it isn't a problem but jeans they look a little short on the 32's). 33's are not very common and the only ones that do carry them are those ridiculously expensive designer jeans. Personally will not be paying $200 for 1 pair of jeans even if I was a millionaire or billionaire out of shear principle.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Go with the smaller frame. It is far easier to adjust a smaller frame. You can always go with a longer 130mm stem with a few spacers on the bottom to make up the headtube length difference.

With a large frame, you are forced to go with a shorter stem, and you may find the handling gets too twitchy and quick below 120mm.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

If the OP has a 34" cycling inseam (not pant inseam) a 56cm Roubaix should fit fine. If that's a 34" pant inseam (which is closer to a 36" cycling inseam) a 56cm will probably stretch them out too much. I'm 5'9" with a 32" cycling inseam and a 54cm Roubaix fits me just fine with the stock 100mm stem.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

nightfend said:


> Go with the smaller frame. It is far easier to adjust a smaller frame. You can always go with a longer 130mm stem with a few spacers on the bottom to make up the headtube length difference.
> 
> With a large frame, you are forced to go with a shorter stem, and you may find the handling gets too twitchy and quick below 120mm.


The standard factory stem is usually 110mm. Where are you getting this from?


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Kontact said:


> The standard factory stem is usually 110mm. Where are you getting this from?


The factory stem length is actually 100mm on the 54 and 56cm Roubaix. The whole short stems mess up handling thing is mostly urban legend. I'm pretty a shorter stem would actually make the handling less twitchy since the lever-arm is shorter.


----------



## Gaspasser1 (Jan 28, 2012)

mikerp said:


> Are you fixed on a Roubaix? If not look around for rides with a Top Tube with a measurement that works for you (most likely 55). I'd recommend doing the Competitive Cyclist Fit online. You may want to look at a Trek Domane or Cervelo R3. You can also make some adjustments with stem length and possibly stretch out over time.
> I'm 6' with a 35.23" crotch to floor (89.5), ride I like top tubes 55-56 range.


The R3 and Domane were two of my favorites out of the eight bikes I test rode! Leaning towards the Domane 5.2 black when they come out in Feb.


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

titani said:


> I am 5'11", with 34" inseam. The bike salesman said I have long legs short torso. The Roubaix 54 too small. The Roubaix 56 too large. What is the solution?


I have the same problem... 5'10".... with 34" inseam. 56cm Trek worked for me. 58cm Trek was too large.


----------



## Gaspasser1 (Jan 28, 2012)

A 56 Trek Domane with compact crank!


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

titani said:


> What is the solution?


If you have the cash I'd keep an eye on eBay for a custom titanium frame designed for someone dimensioned like yourself. I'd also insist on a 72-degree head tube angle and a 50-mm rake fork; toe clearance becomes an issue when a shorter top tube is spec'd. Good luck to you.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

titani said:


> The Roubaix 54 too small. The Roubaix 56 too large. What is the solution?


That's a 2cm difference in top tube. How picky are you about stem length? Is it a problem to select the frame that has the better feeling front center and then put a stem on that gives you the reach and height you want?

I'm happy with stem lengths from 80-110mm so I can get along with frames that have a 3cm variation in top tube length. Since stems come in many angles and there's headset spacers I don't care about headtube length.

Seatposts come in lots of lengths with and without setback so I can get the right saddle position on almost any frame.

Chainstay length determines handling feel so pick a racy bike with short stays or a mellow bike with long ones.

Front center determines handling and weight balance so ride two sizes and decide if you like the front wheel closer to you or farther away.

That's it. Fitting really is much easier than people make it out to be if you figure out how you like a bike to handle and then play with seat and handlebar position till you feel strong on climbs and flats and as aero as can be without reducing power.


----------

